# Welche Soundkarte für beyerdynamic MMX 300?



## Tringolin (19. Februar 2018)

*Welche Soundkarte für beyerdynamic MMX 300?*

Ich kenne mich nicht mit Soundkarten aus und wollte Fragen welche Soundkarte so die beste wäre. Ich Spiele hauptsächlich und höre auch gerne Musik. Das Mikrofon hört sich mit meiner OnBoard Soundkarte total schlecht an. Für Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für beyerdynamic MMX 300?*

Wie hoch ist denn dein Budget? 

Die günstigste empfehlenswerte Soundkarte wäre eine Asus Xonar DGX, aber es gibt noch teurere Modelle mit etwas besserem Klang.


----------



## Tringolin (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für beyerdynamic MMX 300?*

Danke für die Antwort. Ich würde bis ca 100 zahlen , mir würde es aber reichen wenn das Preis/Leistung-Verhältnis stimmt. Es soll sich aufjedenfall gut anhören. Das Headset geht bis 600 Ohm und 120 dB. Ich habe das Mikrofon ausprobiert und mir wurde gesagt das es extrem dumpf klingt und richtig rauscht.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für beyerdynamic MMX 300?*

Soundkarten intern mit Schnittstelle: PCIe Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der Markt ist ehrlich gesagt sehr überschaubar. 

Ich persönlich würde eine Asus Karte nehmen, aber auch Creative hat offenbar genug zufriedene Kunden.

Für den 600 Ohm Kopfhörer würde sich laut Datenblatt zum Beispiel noch die Asus Strix Soar anbieten.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für beyerdynamic MMX 300?*

Soundblaster x g5. 

Lass die Finger von internen Karten, haste nur Probleme mit Störgeräuschen etc. 

Die g5 dürfte Preis/Leistungstechnisch das mit Abstand beste sein und vor allem das mic wird davon profitieren. 

Besser wird es dann erst mit nem Mayflower ARC. 



Gesendet von meinem VTR-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Killermarkus81 (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für beyerdynamic MMX 300?*

Auf jedenfall Soundblaster X 5AE
Ich hatte in der Vergangenheit und in den letzten Jahren viele Soundkarten, aber diese hat ein sehr gutes Preis Leistungsverhältnis und braucht sich klanglich nicht mal von den High-End Modellen zu verstecken!


----------



## Edding (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für beyerdynamic MMX 300?*

also das MMX300 hat nur 32Ohm
ich würde dir zu einem USB Audio Interface raten kosten etwas mehr...
https://geizhals.de/focusrite-scarlett-2i2-2nd-gen-a1464565.html
Audient iD4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

hast top klang vor allem auch im mic bereich


----------



## DuckDuckStop (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für beyerdynamic MMX 300?*

Es gibt das MMX 300 mit 32Ohm und mit 600Ohm, für die 600Ohm Variante ist der Kopfhörerverstärker eines Audiointerfaces viel zu schwach.

30Ohm Output impedance des id14 sind auch nicht gerade optimal für die sowieso schon relativ bassbetonten beyers. 


Gesendet von meinem VTR-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tringolin (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für beyerdynamic MMX 300?*

Schon Erfahrungen gemacht? Will nämlich nicht 1000 Einstellungen machen sondern einfach in den Pc und los gehts. Wieso sollte man bei Externen denn keine Störgeräusche haben?  Und ist ein Verstärker wirklich nötig?


----------



## Tringolin (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für beyerdynamic MMX 300?*

Welche Unterschiede sind denn zwischen den X 5AE und den Externen X G5? Also vom Sound her? Oder ist nur der Unterschied das die eine Extern ist?


----------



## claster17 (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für beyerdynamic MMX 300?*

Bei internen (ungeschirmten) Soundkarten hört man je nach System die Grafikkarte im Hintergrund leise säuseln. Damit meine ich nicht Spulenfiepen oder Lüftergeräusch, denn das Geräusch kommt aus den Kopfhörern und damit der Soundkarte.
Externe Lösungen sind davon vollkommen unbeeindruckt, weil sie außerhalb des PCs und seinen  mehr oder weniger immensen Störfrequenzen sind.

Hab mich selber für die AE-5 statt der G5 entschieden, weil ich nichts extern haben wollte. Mikrofoneingang ist allerdings genau wie bei der alten SoundblasterZ unterste Schublade. Ohne Rauschunterdrückung ist das nicht auszuhalten und diese wiederum senkt die Tonqualität doch beträchtlich. Eine günstige 5€ USB-Soundkarte hat Abhilfe verschafft.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für beyerdynamic MMX 300?*

Störgeräusche sind möglich, aber mit relativ einfachen Möglichkeiten vermeidbar. Die Soundkarte sollte etwas Abstand zu Grafikkarte und Netzteil haben oder abgeschirmt werden, dann ist alles gut.

Natürlich behebt eine externe Soundkarte das Problem auch.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für beyerdynamic MMX 300?*

Wie soll diese Abschirmung denn aussehen? Bleiummantelung? Dieser pseudo Kinderspielzeug EMI-Shields sind auf jedenfall nichts als Hokuspokus und Bauernfängerei (oder in diesem Fall Gamerkiddiefängerei) 

Gesendet von meinem VTR-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für beyerdynamic MMX 300?*



ChotHoclate schrieb:


> Wie soll diese Abschirmung denn aussehen? Bleiummantelung? Dieser pseudo Kinderspielzeug EMI-Shields sind auf jedenfall nichts als Hokuspokus und Bauernfängerei (oder in diesem Fall Gamerkiddiefängerei)


Ein ausreichend dickes Blech drumherum würde tatsächlich helfen. Das bedeutet nicht dass alle diese Dinger die man ab Werk kaufen kann tatsächlich was tun.


ChotHoclate schrieb:


> Gesendet von meinem VTR-L09 mit Tapatalk


Bitte schalte diesen Werbe-Spam ab.


----------



## Tringolin (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für beyerdynamic MMX 300?*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ein ausreichend dickes Blech drumherum würde tatsächlich helfen. Das bedeutet nicht dass alle diese Dinger die man ab Werk kaufen kann tatsächlich was tun.
> 
> Bitte schalte diesen Werbe-Spam ab.



Welche Externe würdest du denn empfehlen? Auch die G5? Hat die denn auch den gleichen Sound oder besseren als die Asus ?


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für beyerdynamic MMX 300?*



Tringolin schrieb:


> Welche Externe würdest du denn empfehlen? Auch die G5? Hat die denn auch den gleichen Sound oder besseren als die Asus ?



Ich habe leider wenig Erfahrung bei externen Soundkarten, die einzige externe D/A-Wandlung die ich bisher genutzt habe waren gleich große Hifi-Verstärker. Die sind auch gut, aber nur für einen Kopfhörer etwas übertrieben. 

Die Besonderheit bei dir ist, dass wir auch das Mikrofon anschließen müssen, damit fallen die meisten Kopfhörerverstärker (wie zB ein Fiio E10k) weg.

Ein viel empfohlenes Modell ist die Asus Xonar U7, aber die Creative SoundBlasterX G5 sieht auch gut aus.

Eine Marktübersicht erhält man wieder gut über geizhals: 
Kopfhörerverstärker & DACs mit Eingänge: Mic In (3.5mm) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

So viel mehr Modelle scheint es da auch nicht zu geben.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für beyerdynamic MMX 300?*

Und wenn man sie jetzt auf die Geräte reduziert die einen ausreichend starken Khv für die 600Ohm Beyers haben sind es sogar noch weniger. 

Gesendet von meinem VTR-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tringolin (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für beyerdynamic MMX 300?*

Also kann ich die G5 ohne schlechtes Gewissen bestellen? Merkt man einen krassen Unterschied zwischen OnBoard und einer richtigen Soundkarte? Ich weiss nichtmal ob ich genug Platz für eine Interne hätte , da ich ne Gtx 1070 habe auf einen Z170 Pro Gaming Mainboard von Asus. Danke für die ganzen Antworten.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für beyerdynamic MMX 300?*

Wieso solltest du ein schlechtes Gewissen haben? Es gibt keine bessere Alternative.


----------



## claster17 (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für beyerdynamic MMX 300?*



Tringolin schrieb:


> Merkt man einen krassen Unterschied zwischen OnBoard und einer richtigen Soundkarte?



Je nach Onboard kann der Unterschied extrem ausfallen.



> Ich weiß nicht mal, ob ich genug Platz für eine interne hätte, da ich ne GTX 1070 auf einem Asus Z170 Pro Gaming habe.



Es wäre mehr als genug Platz vorhanden. Standardempfehlung bei diesem Layout wäre, den untersten 16er Slot für die Soundkarte zu verwenden, da sie so einerseits den maximalen Abstand zur Grafikkarte und andererseits keine Lanes klaut.
Bei aktuellen Boards nervt mich immer mehr die Reduzierung von USB-A. Früher waren 6 oder gar 8 Standard. Jetzt haben viele Oberklasseboards nur noch 4 oder 5.


----------



## Ericius (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für beyerdynamic MMX 300?*

Nicht-Googlen ist voll der Trend bei Besitzern des MMX300, kann das sein?
Welche Soundkarte für MMX 300 2. Gen
MMX 300 2. Gen KHV oder Soundkarte?
Welche Soundkarte und war MMX 300 2nd Gen die richtige Wahl?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/search.php?searchid=15837140
Soundkarte für Beyerdynamic MMX 300


----------



## JackA (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für beyerdynamic MMX 300?*

Ja, scheint so.


----------

